# red plants to suck up iron



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

what are some red plants that do not grow fast, I don't like stem plants in this tank, just slower growing plants. I want plants that will help suck up the iron in the water and I know red plants use iron so looking for some options. I have a couple crypts that turn reddish when in good conditions.

Is my theory right that having more red plants will help reduce iron?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> what are some red plants that do not grow fast, I don't like stem plants in this tank, just slower growing plants. I want plants that will help suck up the iron in the water and I know red plants use iron so looking for some options. I have a couple crypts that turn reddish when in good conditions.
> 
> *Is my theory right that having more red plants will help reduce iron*?


In my opinion , Red plants needing more iron than others & will use up more is a myth.
Most Red plants rely on light intensity to develop it`s best colour.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Consider using substrates with high CEC. Theoretically, it should bind the iron ions in your water column into your substrate, where it can be easily absorbed by plants.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

my substrate is organic top soil capped with sandblasting sand


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> my substrate is organic top soil capped with sandblasting sand


It's hard to say what the CEC of your top soil is. It depends on how much organic matter is present, whether you mineralized it or not, and what kind of soil it is in the first place.

Personally, I prefer a clay based soil as a bottom, as clay has extremely high CEC.


----------

